# Hasta que la pude tener



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

Con especial agradecimiento a luis.

les presento unas fotos tomadas con el cel. de lo que todavía no puedo estrenar jajaja.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Buena la bestia ...Espero que la disfrutes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> Con especial agradecimiento a luis.
> 
> les presento unas fotos tomadas con el cel. de lo que todavía no puedo estrenar jajaja.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado acvdo ya sabes que no hay porque dar las gracias , por eso somos cuates...:thumbsup:

Ya te envié lo que necesitabas para estrenar ese bicicletón , quedo del uno.

Saludos y felicidades 
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Hasta que la puedo tener ...*

Pues todo sacrificio, vale la pena por ellas...

Las bicis ... :thumbsup:

Felicidades esta chidisima esa HD, para mi una de 3 mejores bicis All Mountain a nivel mundial.

La suspension dw link, para mi gusto la de mejor funcionamiento.

Espero que la armes pronto y nos pases una reseña del desempeño de esa bestia en tierras mexicanas.

Yo pronto posteare una reseña de otra bici con suspensión dw link, que estoy probando y ha sido una historia sorprendente.

Saludos y te deseamos muchos años de amor verdadero con esa Ibis. :band:


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

gracias lo mas seguro es que se probara este fin de semana en el chico, hidalgo si alguien quiere acompañar pues la invitación esta abierta.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Acvdo tu horquilla es una Float 32 150 RLC 2012? Te lo pregunto porque hay un problema con las Float 2011 y 2012 en el cual el aceite de lubricación migra a la cámara de aire.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

es la 140, y si tiene el problema que se recomienda hacer? como me doy cuenta cuando tenga este problema? agradesco tu comentario.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

acvdo said:


> es la 140, y si tiene el problema que se recomienda hacer? como me doy cuenta cuando tenga este problema? agradesco tu comentario.


No obtendrás todo el recorrido, se sentirá cada vez más progresiva y áspera. Si abres la tapa de aire y tienes más de 5 ml de aceite, sabrás por seguro que tienes el problema. Si no lo arreglas, puedes dañar los tubos deslizantes y bujes por la falta de aceite de lubricación.

Se recomienda llevar a servicio y que se remplace la esponja debajo del sello direccional del pistón de aire por un scraper seal.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Felicidades esta chidisima esa HD, para mi una de 3 mejores bicis All Mountain a nivel mundial.
> 
> La suspension dw link, para mi gusto la de mejor funcionamiento.
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Una tijera de 140 no queda corta para la HD?

Pregunto por que no he configurado una, pero tengo entendido que la diseñaron pensando en una tijera de 160, no?


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

el cuadro de la hd tiene la ventaja de poderle cambiar lo que llaman "limbo chip" (creo jaja) con lo cual se puede cambiar el shock lo que permite en este caso dejar ambos recorridos en 140, si se ponen los de 160 atras este cuadro acepta incluso 180 de recorrido en la suspencion drlantera lo que era mucho para mi por el momento por eso me decidi por la de 140 y si en un determinado momento quiero cambiar a mas recorrido este cuadro lo permite lo que es una gran ventaja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Una tijera de 140 no queda corta para la HD?
> 
> Pregunto por que no he configurado una, pero tengo entendido que la diseñaron pensando en una tijera de 160, no?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NO :nono:

A diferencia de la Ibis Mojo HD que es de 160 mm de recorrido trasero . Esta es una Ibis Mojo HD 140 que tiene 140 mm. , tiene diferente medida de amortiguador , diferentes Limbo Chips , diferente leverage ratio y normalmente utiliza una horquilla de 140 mm .

La HD utiliza normalmente horquillas de 160mm , aunque también puede utilizar de 180 mm. o Talas con un rango de 120-160 o 140-180

La HD 140 tambien puede utilizar una Talas de 130-150 mm.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

acvdo said:


> el cuadro de la hd tiene la ventaja de poderle cambiar lo que llaman "limbo chip" (creo jaja) con lo cual se puede cambiar el shock lo que permite en este caso dejar ambos recorridos en 140, si se ponen los de 160 atras este cuadro acepta incluso 180 de recorrido en la suspencion drlantera lo que era mucho para mi por el momento por eso me decidi por la de 140 y si en un determinado momento quiero cambiar a mas recorrido este cuadro lo permite lo que es una gran ventaja.


Si se que puedes cambiar el recorrido trasero, pero lo que no es necesariamente igual que se haya diseñado para otra tijera. Okay, vi el sitio de Ibis y mencionan a una fox de 150... me imagino que esos 10mm no van a hacer un mundo de diferencia para la bici.

Sube fotos cuando termines de armarla....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> NO :nono:
> 
> ...


Gracias a los dos por la información.... 

Espero que tengan buena rodada este fin...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Okay, vi el sitio de Ibis y mencionan a una fox de 150... me imagino que esos 10mm no van a hacer un mundo de diferencia para la bici.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> rzozaya1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, vi el sitio de Ibis y mencionan a una fox de 150... me imagino que esos 10mm no van a hacer un mundo de diferencia para la bici.
> ...


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

pues aquí están las fotos ya completa.



















aquí unas a detalle.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Claro, pero la diferencia es mas con los stanchions que con los 10mm... aunque creo que la distancia de buje a corona entre una Float 32 vs 36 aunque tengan el mismo recorrido es el mismo.
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE !!!! :thumbsup: Me gusta el resulatdo y el esmero que tuviste para combinar con detalles azules.. Muy padre y que la disftrutes. Ah te van algunas ideas para mas detalles

ODI ...my buenos y funcionan mejor 
ODI LOCK JAW ALLOY CLAMPS BLUE | eBay

Thomson stem ....COOL
THOMSON X4 DRESS UP KIT FACEPLATE / TOP CAP / BOLTS SET BLUE NEW (875850006089) | eBay

jajajaj Ojala te gusten y si quieres mas ideas ahi me avisas 

Cuidate 
Oye parece que tu cadena es dorada verdad? y los tornillos que mondatn los frenos tambien si es asi por ahi mandame el link de donde los compraste sobre todo los tornillos< digo siempre es ueno ver nuevas cosas :thumbsup:


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

twin said:


> :thumbsup: NICE !!!! :thumbsup: Me gusta el resulatdo y el esmero que tuviste para combinar con detalles azules.. Muy padre y que la disftrutes. Ah te van algunas ideas para mas detalles
> 
> ODI ...my buenos y funcionan mejor
> ODI LOCK JAW ALLOY CLAMPS BLUE | eBay
> ...


gracias por el comentario con esos lock para los puños quedaría muy bien voy a tratar de conseguirlos.

la cadena si es dorada en una kmc super light, de los tornillos si son dorados pero que crees, esos llegaron por que perdí los originales de los frenos y buscando en tiendas en mi ciudad pues eran los únicos que había y pues ni modo no me gustaba mucho la idea pero combina con la cadena así que no quedaron muy mal.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

acvdo said:


> gracias por el comentario con esos lock para los puños quedaría muy bien voy a tratar de conseguirlos.
> 
> la cadena si es dorada en una kmc super light, de los tornillos si son dorados pero que crees, esos llegaron por que perdí los originales de los frenos y buscando en tiendas en mi ciudad pues eran los únicos que había y pues ni modo no me gustaba mucho la idea pero combina con la cadena así que no quedaron muy mal.


Me imagine la cadena solo queria estar seguro ...Ojala encuentre los locks 
Cuidate


----------

